# Garden Fencing



## CalgaryPT (Apr 15, 2021)

We needed some more robust fencing as our Portuguese Water Dog loves to attack all things green. At the same time we needed some barriers to keep the skunks and bunnies from getting under the deck—so might as well make everything match. I still have some buffing to do on the copper inlays, but waiting on this as I may use a patina solution to speed up the oxidization, so there's no need to buff if I do this. Still deciding....

Structure is 3/4" steel tube and mesh is 10 gauge 3" steel. Everything was powdercoated black. The top ends are plastic capped for safety, but bottoms are open to facilitate placement in the ground.

Copper inlays are 22 gauge. The lineart is just a stylistic representation of the trellis behind it. A bunch of the smaller barriers w/o inlays will be used throughout the yard.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 15, 2021)

Excellent work sir!


----------



## DPittman (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow I think that should ATTRACT skunks and bunnies,  at least it would if they had any idea of what fine work and art is.  I love the copper.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice metalwork PT. You're waiting on booster cables to hook up to those copper conductor pads? LoL


----------



## architect (Apr 15, 2021)

Very nice! [emoji108]


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 15, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Nice metalwork PT. You're waiting on booster cables to hook up to those copper conductor pads? LoL


I love working with copper, but actually prefer it once it gets old and develops its patina. I want to get out there with the ammonia and Miracle Grow, but sadly my wife likes the polished copper. Oh well.


----------

